# SKIP says hello !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I talked to Skip today and he wanted me to say HI to everyone. His computer is shot....Not shot by him......it's just old age....not his old age.....He's having fun with Pokey trapping and now that they are tagged out they'll do a little calling. Hopefully Pokey will post pics.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update, if his computer is anything like his shots on yote's then there could still be some life left in the old computer !!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Don, glad to hear from him.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, YD.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Don, I need to give him a call also.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Thanks Don, I need to give him a call also.


He keeps threatening to come out here and see us Ed. I wish he'd hurry up. It's at times like this my Mom always said

" you should wish in one hand and Sh!t in the other and see which one fills up first, and that's what you'll get" !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Thanks for the update, if his computer is anything like his shots on yote's then there could still be some life left in the old computer !!!!!


Now that's funny ! Hopefully the computer won't bite him on the leg.


----------

